# Programador Pic de $3, funciona?



## faacuunndoo (Ago 14, 2011)

Encontré este programador en internet, alguien sabe si funciona?
Pregunto acá porque la web está en inglés y quien sabe si algún día me respondan.
Son sólo 4 resistencias de 10K!
LINK de la página del creador en inglés:
http://home.vrweb.de/~lotharstolz/stolz.de.be/lvpc/index.html

Si funciona se puede agregar un led con una resistencia de 1k entre el pin 3 y 5 del conector db9 para indicar la actividad como en el programador JDM?

Programador LVP (Low-Voltage-Programming)






Programador JDM:





Acabo de leer que necesita 5V externos para funcionar, si a alguien le interesa

Esos 5V vi que algunos lo sacan del USB

Acá dejo la lista de los pines que se necesitan para programar distintos PIC's:

6 pines VPP=6, VDD=5, VSS=2, PGD=1, PGC=3

PIC10F200, PIC10F202, PIC10F204, PIC10F206, PIC10F220, PIC10F222 ; La conexion propuesta solo soporta modelo de 6 pines



8 pines VPP=8, VDD=2, VSS=7, PGD=5, PGC=4

PIC10F200, PIC10F202, PIC10F204, PIC10F206, PIC10F220, PIC10F222 ; La conexion propuesta no soporta estos modelos de 8 pines



8 pines VPP=4, VDD=1, VSS=8, PGD=7, PGC=6

PIC12F508, PIC12F509, PIC12F510, PIC12F519, PIC12F609, PIC12F615, PIC12F629, PIC12F635, PIC12F675, PIC12F683, PIC12HV609, PIC12HV615



14 pines VPP=4, VDD=1, VSS=14, PGD=13, PGC=12

PIC16F505, PIC16F506, PIC16F526, PIC16F610, PIC16F616, PIC16F630, PIC16F636, PIC16F676, PIC16F684, PIC16F688, PIC16HV610, PIC16HV616



18 pines VPP=4, VDD=14, VSS=5, PGD=13, PGC=12

PIC16C554, PIC16C558, PIC16C56A, PIC16C58B, PIC16C620A, PIC16C621A, PIC16C622A, PIC16C717, PIC16F54, PIC16F627A, PIC16F628A, PIC16F648A, PIC16F716, PIC16F818, PIC16F819, PIC16F84A, PIC16F87, PIC16F88, PIC16HV540, PIC18F1220, PIC18F1230, PIC18F1320, PIC18F1330, PIC16C554, PIC16C558, PIC16C56A, PIC16C58B, PIC16C620A, PIC16C621A, PIC16C622A, PIC16C717, PIC16F54, PIC16F627A, PIC16F628A, PIC16F648A, PIC16F716, PIC16F818, PIC16F819, PIC16F84A, PIC16F87, PIC16F88, PIC16HV540, PIC18F1220, PIC18F1230, PIC18F1320, PIC18F1330



20 pines VPP=4, VDD=16, VSS=5, PGD=14, PGC=13

PIC16C770, PIC16C771, PIC16C781, PIC16C782



20 pines VPP=4, VDD=1, VSS=20, PGD=19, PGC=18

PIC16F631, PIC16F639, PIC16F677, PIC16F685, PIC16F687, PIC16F689, PIC16F690, PIC16F785, PIC16HV785, PIC18F13K50, PIC18F14K50



28 pines VPP=1, VDD=20, VSS=19/8, PGD=28, PGC=27

PIC16F72, PIC16F722, PIC16F723, PIC16F726, PIC16F73, PIC16F737, PIC16F76, PIC16F767, PIC16F870, PIC16F872, PIC16F873A, PIC16F876A, PIC16F882, PIC16F883, PIC16F886, PIC16F913, PIC16F916, PIC16LF722, PIC16LF723, PIC16LF726, PIC18F2220, PIC18F2221, PIC18F2320, PIC18F2321, PIC18F2331, PIC18F23K20, PIC18F2410, PIC18F2420, PIC18F2423, PIC18F2431, PIC18F2450, PIC18F2455, PIC18F2458, PIC18F2480, PIC18F24J10, PIC18F24K20, PIC18F2510, PIC18F2515, PIC18F2520, PIC18F2523, PIC18F2525, PIC18F2550, PIC18F2553, PIC18F2580, PIC18F2585, PIC18F25J10, PIC18F25K20, PIC18F2610, PIC18F2620, PIC18F2680, PIC18F2682, PIC18F2685, PIC18F26K20



28 pines VPP=1, VDD=20/13, VSS=19/8, PGD=17, PGC=18

dsPIC30F1010, dsPIC30F2010, dsPIC30F2012, dsPIC30F2020, dsPIC30F3010, dsPIC30F3013 dsPIC30F4012



28 pines VPP=1, VDD=20/13, VSS=19/8, PGD=4, PGC=5

dsPIC33FJ128GP202, dsPIC33FJ128GP802, dsPIC33FJ128MC202, dsPIC33FJ128MC802, dsPIC33FJ12GP202, dsPIC33FJ12MC202, dsPIC33FJ32GP202, dsPIC33FJ32GP302, dsPIC33FJ32MC202, dsPIC33FJ32MC302, dsPIC33FJ64GP202, dsPIC33FJ64GP802, dsPIC33FJ64MC202, dsPIC33FJ64MC802, PIC24FJ16GA002, PIC24FJ32GA002, PIC24FJ48GA002, PIC24FJ64GA002, PIC24HJ128GP202, PIC24HJ128GP502, PIC24HJ12GP202, PIC24HJ32GP202, PIC24HJ32GP302, PIC24HJ64GP202, PIC24HJ64GP502



40 pines VPP=1, VDD=32/11, VSS=31/12, PGD=40, PGC=39

PIC16C65B, PIC16C765, PIC16C774, PIC16CR65, PIC16F724, PIC16F727, PIC16F74, PIC16F747, PIC16F77, PIC16F777, PIC16F871, PIC16F874A, PIC16F877A, PIC16F884, PIC16F887, PIC16F914, PIC16F917, PIC16LF724, PIC16LF727, PIC18F4220, PIC18F4221, PIC18F4320, PIC18F4321, PIC18F4331, PIC18F43K20, PIC18F4410, PIC18F4420, PIC18F4423, PIC18F4431, PIC18F4450, PIC18F4455, PIC18F4458, PIC18F4480, PIC18F44J10, PIC18F44K20, PIC18F4510, PIC18F4515, PIC18F4520, PIC18F4523, PIC18F4525, PIC18F4550, PIC18F4553, PIC18F4580, PIC18F4585, PIC18F45J10, PIC18F45K20, PIC18F4610, PIC18F4620, PIC18F4680, PIC18F4682, PIC18F4685, PIC18F46K20



40 pines VPP=14, VDD=35/15, VSS=5, PGD=13, PGC=12

PIC16F59



40 pines VPP=1, VDD=32/11, VSS=31/12, PGD=25, PGC=26

dsPIC30F3011, dsPIC30F4011



40 pines VPP=1, VDD=32/11, VSS=31/12, PGD=9, PGC=8

dsPIC30F3014, dsPIC30F4013

Tambien encontré esto:
DB9                               PIC

TXD (3) ------[4.7k]-------VPP

GND (5) --------------------VSS

DTR (4) -------[4.7k]------DATA

CTS (8) ------------------DATA

RTS (7) -------[4.7k]------CLK

Sirve??

REPITO: pregunto acá porque las webs están en inglés!! 
Encuentro todo el tiempo prgramadores muuuy simples acá está el anterior (3 resistencias de 4.7K) completo:
http://origa.me.uk/content/simple-serial-icsp-pic-programmer


----------



## marcelorenz (Ago 19, 2011)

el jdm lo tengo hecho y funciona perfecto con el winpic800, el otro no te se decir


----------

